# backup time



## theterminator (Jun 28, 2013)

how much backup will i get from 600VA, 700VA, 800VA , 1000VA UPS' ?? I am purchasing a computer & i need some backup since I will be doing work & there is frequent power cut here.

Display: 19" led, ~3k graphics card


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 28, 2013)

That depends on your PC specs. 
But generally:  
600VA gives around 12 mins 
800VA gives around 20 mins 
1KVA gives around 40-45 mins


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

It mainly depends on your battery..


----------



## baiju (Jun 28, 2013)

Backup depends on the battery capacity. Go for UPS with external battery.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 28, 2013)

@op please post full PC configuration.
a PC with typical load of around 180W-200W the APC1100VA(660W) will give about around 20mins.

PC load depends on PSU quality. Same config with a platinum grade PSU will give more backup time than a bronze one.

Then there is efficiency of the UPS itself. Look closely most PSU efficiency ratings are at 50% load.

I would say if you have money go for those home UPSs with those heavy batteries 800VA with 200Ah will be around 12-13K. 
And if you want professional grade backup contact APC. 1500VA + batteries for 800W load for 4hrs costs around Rs. 20K+ and you get APC onsite warranty.
These(1500VA and above) are ready for continuous operation without environment control.

Cause the output transistors of lower W models are not intended to run long times at load like 1hr or more. Server grade UPSs with extra battery packs costs higher cause they use high grade(W and temperature) output transistors.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 29, 2013)

It not just about the backup time, the UPS should be able to deliver enough wattage for the pc and for this, you need to mention the full config.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 29, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Cause the output transistors of lower W models are not intended to run long times at load like 1hr or more. Server grade UPSs with extra battery packs costs higher cause they use high grade(W and temperature) output transistors.



Hmmm...
Never thought about that, good point


----------

